

Do you trust GoDaddy over SOPA? - milan_cvejic

GoDaddy changed their position, and now they do not support SOPA.<p>What do you think, did they changed position because of threat of losing their customers, and can we believe them that they will not actually support it secretly?<p>As we already saw their stance about this topic.
======
steventruong
Clearly personal opinion but if they wanted to oppose SOPA, they would have
done so on their own from the beginning. While the public rally against
GoDaddy have made them publicly choose to oppose SOPA (which is a good thing,
assuming they're not doing back-handed work under the table), it doesn't
change the fact that truthfully they want to support SOPA if it wasn't for the
outcry and loss of income.

I am against SOPA and while I disagreed with their original view of supporting
SOPA, I respected their decision even if its different than my own because
they were choosing to stand for what they believe in (regardless of how others
may feel, myself included). Doing what they're doing now is basically
compromising their own integrity and core value, not because they have a
change of heart in their positioning. For that, I can't respect them. This is
of course irregardless of other things I disagree with and of the type of
service they provide.

